# JOKE



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

KNOCK , KNOCK,


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooooohhhh!!!! - interactive! - Who's there?


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

*JOKE CONTINUE*

 KNOCK , KNOCK


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay....Who's there?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Avon calling.......your bells knackered........... :roll:


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

*CONTINUED*

 just the child in me / but KNOCK KNOCK


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Who's there?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Who's there?


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

I WAS ONLY SAYING KNOCK KNOCK. BUT THANK'S FOR ANSWERING THE DOOR!!!!


----------

